# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Gratis' asbestplaten dreunen door tot 2030 - Blik op Nieuws

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*&#39;Gratis&#39; asbestplaten dreunen door tot 2030*
*Blik op Nieuws - 1 uur geleden*
Goor - Per jaar krijgen ongeveer 400 mensen asbestkanker, in het Twentse Goor is dat aantal echter vele malen hoger dan het landelijke gemiddelde. Tot 2030 zullen in de regio nog zeker twee mensen per jaar extra de dodelijke ziekte krijgen. *...*
Kans op kanker in Goor relatief groot Volkskrant
Top van asbest-epidemie moet nog komen Twentse Courant Tubantia
RTV Oost - Wereldomroep - De Telegraaf
*alle 11 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

